# Auditing Anesthesia



## beckmanj (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi I work for a large group of Anesthesiologists who cover one of the main hospital systems/out patient surgery centers in our area.  There are three of us coder two of us are CPMA.  We are setting up a compliance plan for auditing however right now they have us auditing every single chart/case which as you can imagine is huge.  Doing this, coding and appeals is impossible.  I am trying to get advice on what type of percentage would be appropriate so we can present something to our supervisors.  We have over 20 doctors.  I greatly appreciate any suggestions, advise and insight.


----------

